# Need some help - Better new speakers or add amp?



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm adding a dedicated home theater to my house and for speakers I am currently debating between moving the setup from my living room to the home theater room and then buying an amplifier for the home theater room and a cheaper 5 channel setup for my living room. Or I could leave what I have in my living room and possibly buy more expensive speakers for the HT room.

I currently have Paradigm Monitor Series .v5 monitor 9s, CC-290, and ADP-190s. I would move these and then add an Emotiva XPA-5 200x5 amp to them. and then get about a $600 5 channel setup for my living room.

Or I can leave that setup in the living room and spend somewhere between 1500-2000 on 5 speakers for the home theater room.

I won't need subs for either location. Running a 10" mirage in the living room, and very excited to break in my CSS SDX15 in the home theater?

Any thoughts? Speakers maybe a little better than my Paradigms? Or the Paradigms with a ton of power?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What are you currently using for your receiver?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Monitor 9's are very capable Speakers. You might want to sell your CC 290 and get the CC 390. Given how easily Paradigm's sell on the used market, upgrading to the much larger 390 would be a nice cost effective upgrade.

The Emotiva XPA-5 is an awesome value for a 5 Channel Amplifier. As Tony asked, knowing what AVR you are using would help in deciding how much of an upgrade it would be.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

Right now I am planning on using a Harman Kardon AVR-510 (I think that is right) I have sitting around. Later I will probably upgrade to something with HDMI switching capability.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

RossMc said:


> Right now I am planning on using a Harman Kardon AVR-510 (I think that is right) I have sitting around. Later I will probably upgrade to something with HDMI switching capability.


My personal thoughts is that the HK will be your weakest link. Sound quality in recent receivers has come a very long way and with auto room correction features along with better DACs you will find that replacing the receiver with something new will dramatically change how your system will sound.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

RossMc said:


> Right now I am planning on using a Harman Kardon AVR-510 (I think that is right) I have sitting around. Later I will probably upgrade to something with HDMI switching capability.


The HK 500s are beasts. If you use it with blu-ray make sure you get a player with 7.1 rca outs. 

I think for a secondary setup your best bet is the Behringer 2030p http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/321847-REG/Behringer_B2030P_B2030P_2_Way_Passive.html

The next speaker up from it is the B&W 700 series equivalent in my evaluation.

Don't let the price fool you. It's the best speaker under 500 dollars. Ascend Acoustics are of similar quality, but they do cost more. 

If you want a discreete setup check out the KEF2000 series at accessories4less. You can also get a Marantz 4002 for 300 bucks(great receiver) 

For a subwoofer SVS is the brand. Don't even look elsewhere IMO. There speakers aren't bad either, but the Behringer speakers are better IMO. Especially given the cost.

For the center you can leave it out, use the behringer vertically or horizontally. Ideal is to use it vertically, but horizontally is fine too. 

I'm not a huge believer in the modern eq systems. But some folks do like them. I much prefer an SPL meter and test tones.


----------

